# ممكن مساعدة



## كاتيا حرب (10 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة

انا عايزة اتعلم دينا كويس كيف ابدا؟؟ومن وين؟؟وانا ضيعه فعلا وحديثي مع اصدقائ المسلمين حول الدين بدا يعمل لي وساس بقيت نفسي عرف الحق وين وبصراحة انا مش بعرف حاات كتيرة ومتدينة جدا عشان هيك نفسي تساعدوني مع انهم دعوني لمنتديات اسلامية بس انا حابه اعرف عقيدتي الاول 
​


----------



## فادي سعد (10 سبتمبر 2010)

اقراي الانجيل


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح 1-بالنسبه لمعرفة الحياه المسيحيه وتعاليم السيد المسيح له المجد عليكى بقراءة الكتاب المقدس بتأمل وصلاة طلبا لارشاد الروح القدس.بالاضافه الى قراءة التفاسير المعروفه للكتاب المقدس بالاضافه الى الكتب الروحيه التى تشرح الايمان المسيحى وتجعل لديكى ذخيره من الايات لكل موضوع.
2-يوجد هنا بالمنتدى القسم الكتابى العام الذى هو بحق مكتبه ضخمه فى المسيحيات.
3-بالنسبه للشبهات الى تثار حول المسيحيه ستجدين ردود مفصله عليها فى قسم ردود على الشبهات حول المسيحيه.
4- فى حالة وجود أى سؤال عثر عليكى او معلومه تطلب شرح ضعى سؤالك عليها فى هذا القسم.
5-بالنسبه للمنتديات الاسلاميه مليئه بالتدليس على المسيحيه فلاتصلح مصدرا للمعرفه حول المسيحيات.
6- قبل ان تذهبى للمحاوره مع اى مسلم يجب ان تكونى على اساس من الصخر حتى يأتى الحوار بثلاثون وستون ومئه


----------



## Twin (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كاتيا حرب قال:


> سلام ونعمة​
> 
> 
> انا عايزة اتعلم دينا كويس كيف ابدا؟؟ومن وين؟؟وانا ضيعه فعلا وحديثي مع اصدقائ المسلمين حول الدين بدا يعمل لي وساس بقيت نفسي عرف الحق وين وبصراحة انا مش بعرف حاات كتيرة ومتدينة جدا عشان هيك نفسي تساعدوني مع انهم دعوني لمنتديات اسلامية بس انا حابه اعرف عقيدتي الاول ​


 
*لكي طريق وحيد .....*
*وهو أن تطلبي الله ومن كل قلبك أن يعطيكي سلامه الحقيقي*
*أطلبيه بثقة كونك أبنه له وهو أباً لكي يحبك ويحتضنك بقوة لتعرفي معني الحب *​ 
*بس حابة تعرفي عقدتك بجد حولي تعرفي من أنتي ومن هو إلهك الذي فداكي لشخصك*
*تعرفي عليه بمناجاته وبالتواصل معه الدائم .... ربنا معاكي*​ 
*وأي سؤال أطرحيه هنا ونحن معكي*​​​


----------



## Rosetta (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*اهلا بالزميلة كاتيا 
المنتدى هنا كله يقوي ايمانك المسيحي لما يحتويه من مواضيع دينية روحانية بالاضافة الى قراءة الكتاب المقدس 

اما بالنسبة للحق و بخصوص حديثك عن الحوار مع اصدقاءك المسلمين فلا يغرك الكلام المعسول ! لانه لا يوجد حق الا السيد المسيح و الدين المسيحي 
فالمسيح هو الحق و الطريق الى الملكوت السماوي و لا احد يدخل الملكوت الا من حمل اسم السيد المسيح ..

" انا الطريق و الحق و الحياة "

و اما المنتديات الاسلامية فلا ننصح بها وذلك لانها اكبر مكتبة مدلسة على المسيحية 
فهي تعرض الديانة المسيحية بصورة مشوهة و غير صحيحة 

ربنا يكون معاكي 
​*


----------



## Ramzi (10 سبتمبر 2010)

وانا باكدلك انو قرائة الانجيل هي الحل

اياك  واياك ينضحك عليكي بكلام فاضي




يسوع يحميكي ....


----------



## Rosetta (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*صراحة الانسان المسيحي الذي لا يعلم بدينه المسيحي يكون فريسة سهلة للمسلمين و هذه المنتديات الاسلامية المدلسة !!

يجب ان يكون ايمانك مبني على الصخرة و هذه الصخرة هي يسوع المسيح نفسه 
و بذلك تكونين بنتا للمسيح و لن يكون من السهل خداعك 

ربنا يحمي اولاده من كل شر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كاتيا حرب قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> وبصراحة انا مش بعرف حاات كتيرة ومتدينة جدا
> ​



*معادلة غير متزنة

كيف متدينة جدا ولا تعرفين حاجات كتيرة ؟

كيف متدينة جدا ولا تعرفين عقيدتك ؟

أين كنيستك ؟

أين أسرتك ؟

أين أب أعترافك ؟ 

كيف تلجئي للمنتديات قبل أن تلجئي لكنيستك أو أسرتك أو أب اعترافك

اتمنى أن أجد أجابة منطقية*


----------



## كاتيا حرب (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليكم وانا حاحاول اشتغل على نفسي 
واخي صوت صارو اسفة انا كنت بدي اكتب مش متدينة اسفة على الخطا 

وبصراحة انا خائفة اروح اقول لاب اعترافي اني متسوسة خايفة ليفتكروني اسلمت بجد ودي فضيحة بمجتمعنا الاردني وفضيحة لعائلتي


----------



## fredyyy (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كاتيا حرب قال:


> انا عايزة *اتعلم* دينا كويس كيف ​




*كويس إن في حد طالب يتعلِّم *

*إذا كنتي مسيحية يجب أن تعلمي أن المسيح عنده *

*غفران ...... **من خلال الفداء *
*بنوية لله ... من خلال قبول عمله *
*سلام ..... **من خلال المصالحة مع الله *
*تطهير مجاني من خلال غسلنا بماء الكلمة *
*تحرير من الخطية ........ لأنه صاحب السلطان *
*حماية من الشرير ....... من خلال نصرته الى إبليس *
*ضمان للحياة الأبدية ... لأنه واهب الحياة لكل من يؤمن به*
*أرشادًا ونصحًا ....... من خلال سُكنى الروح القدس في المؤمنين *
*تعزية وتسنيد وتشجيع وتجديد القوة ومجد ... من خلال وعوده الأكيدة *


*السؤال المنطقي *
*من يملك ما يمتلكه المسيح ؟*
*إنه إله العطاء لا الأخذ ... إله المحبة المؤسسة على العدل *


----------



## fredyyy (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كاتيا حرب قال:


> وبصراحة انا خائفة اروح اقول لاب اعترافي اني متسوسة
> خايفة ليفتكروني اسلمت بجد
> ودي فضيحة بمجتمعنا الاردني وفضيحة لعائلتي


 

*عدم المعرفة ليس عيبًا *

*لكن تجاهلنا للمعرفة  ُيؤدي بحياتنا للهلاك*

*رجاء مُداومة التواجد في المنتدى ... ففيه ستبحرين الى الله دون عائق *


----------



## Rosetta (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كاتيا حرب قال:


> شكرا ليكم وانا حاحاول اشتغل على نفسي
> واخي صوت صارو اسفة انا كنت بدي اكتب مش متدينة اسفة على الخطا
> 
> وبصراحة انا خائفة اروح اقول لاب اعترافي اني متسوسة خايفة ليفتكروني اسلمت بجد ودي فضيحة بمجتمعنا الاردني وفضيحة لعائلتي


*
ليه هو انك تروحي تسألي الكاهن عن الدين غلط !!
و مش رح يفكرك متوسوسة ولا شي ! 
انا مش فاهمة حد بيتوسوس بين الحق و الباطل !!


بس معاكي حق في الاردن نادر ما تلاقي حد بيسأل الكاهن عن هيك أمور 

يظهر حوارك مع صديقاتك المسلمات مأثر فيكي 

نصيحة لا تنخدعي بالسم المدسوس في العسل !!​*


----------



## كاتيا حرب (11 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلا انا جدا متاثرة بصحابي المسلمين وانا بحبهم ب نفسي اتكلم عن عقيدتي بثقة قدامهم


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كاتيا حرب قال:


> فعلا انا جدا متاثرة بصحابي المسلمين وانا بحبهم ب نفسي اتكلم عن عقيدتي بثقة قدامهم



*طيب اعرفي عقيدتك الاول و ابني ايمانك على الصخرة لكي تتحدي و تتكلمي بكل ثقة !!

بس دخلك بشو متأثرة !!
بان المرأة في الاسلام عورة 
وجهها عورة و صوتها عورة و ايديها عورة !!

ولا برضاعة الكبير و زواج الرضع !!
قوليلي هو دا اللي تأثرتي فيه ؟؟؟​*


----------



## كاتيا حرب (11 سبتمبر 2010)

اول مرة اسمع كلام العورة والحاجات دي , حبقى اسالهم بكرا


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كاتيا حرب قال:


> اول مرة اسمع كلام العورة والحاجات دي , حبقى اسالهم بكرا



*طيب جربي ادخلي على القسم الاسلامي اللي هنا في المنتدى 
و شوفي الشغلات اللي مخبينها صحابك عنك !!​*


----------



## كاتيا حرب (11 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مش فاهمة حاجة بالقسم الاسلامي انا جايه اعرف ديني وانا ابتديت اقرا بالانجيل واي حاجة بالاسلاميات بعدين مش دلوقتي وصحابي ممكن يساعدوني فيها بس نفسي اعرف الدين المسيحي اعطوني اسم كتاب اي حاجة


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كاتيا حرب قال:


> انا مش فاهمة حاجة بالقسم الاسلامي انا جايه اعرف ديني وانا ابتديت اقرا بالانجيل واي حاجة بالاسلاميات بعدين مش دلوقتي وصحابي ممكن يساعدوني فيها بس نفسي اعرف الدين المسيحي اعطوني اسم كتاب اي حاجة


*معقولة اختي انتي مسيحية و مش عارفة شي عن المسيحية !!
هل تحتاجي لكتاب يعرفك بالمسيحية غير الكتاب المقدس !!

الكتاب المقدس هو افضل الكتب لكي تعرفي المسيحية​*


----------



## كاتيا حرب (11 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اليوم بدات بالكتاب المقدس بسعازة كتاب تاني يشرح لي كل حاجة عن المسيحية , وليه الاستغرلب هو السؤال عيب ؟وانا لنفس السبب خايفة اسال حد بالكنيسة لاني خايفة يقولي لي نفس كلمتك معقول انتي مسحيحة


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كاتيا حرب قال:


> انا اليوم بدات بالكتاب المقدس بسعازة كتاب تاني يشرح لي كل حاجة عن المسيحية , وليه الاستغرلب هو السؤال عيب ؟وانا لنفس السبب خايفة اسال حد بالكنيسة لاني خايفة يقولي لي نفس كلمتك معقول انتي مسحيحة



*انا اعتذر لو دايقتك بسؤالي 
المشكلة انك يا ريت بس بتسألي عن المسيحية
انتي عم تقولي انك تأثرتي بصحابك المسلمين 
و هذا ما يضع الشك بانك مسيحية 
لانه لو كنتي قديمة في المنتدى لعرفتي ان هناك مسلمون يدخلون بنفس هذه الحجة و بانهم مسيحيين 

على العموم مرحب فيكي في اي وقت ​*


----------



## كاتيا حرب (11 سبتمبر 2010)

وتاثرت وفيها ايه عشان كده جيت لمتدى مسيحي يساعدني على على اني اومن بديني واعرفه كويس وكنت صريحة ما حبيت لف ودور وحكيت اللي بقلبي لاني مضيقة


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كاتيا حرب قال:


> وتاثرت وفيها ايه عشان كده جيت لمتدى مسيحي يساعدني على على اني اومن بديني واعرفه كويس وكنت صريحة ما حبيت لف ودور وحكيت اللي بقلبي لاني مضيقة



*طبيعي تتأثري بكلامهم لانك انتي نفسك اعترفتي انك لست على معرفة بالدين المسيحي 
و خطوة رائعة اقدمتي عليها حتى لا تصبحي فريسة سهلة لهم 

اقرأي الكتاب المقدس و اي سؤال تحتاجيه اطرحيه هنا في المنتدى 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## أَمَة (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كاتيا حرب قال:


> وتاثرت وفيها ايه عشان كده جيت لمتدى مسيحي يساعدني على على اني اومن بديني واعرفه كويس وكنت صريحة ما حبيت لف ودور وحكيت اللي بقلبي لاني مضيقة


 
يا اختي* كاتيا* 

إذا أنتِ هنا فعلا من اجل المساعدة
قوليلنا ايه هو اللي *مصيقك في موضوع جديد عشان نرد عليك.*

بإنتظار* موضوعك الجديد*


----------



## crusader (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*فييييين السؤال ؟؟؟!!!*

*أذا أردت أن تسألي القسيس اللي أنتي خايفة منه هتسأليه في أيه ؟؟!!!!*

*أكتبي السؤال*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*


كاتيا حرب قال:



شكرا ليكم وانا حاحاول اشتغل على نفسي 
واخي صوت صارو اسفة انا كنت بدي اكتب مش متدينة اسفة على الخطا 

وبصراحة انا خائفة اروح اقول لاب اعترافي اني متسوسة خايفة ليفتكروني اسلمت بجد ودي فضيحة بمجتمعنا الاردني وفضيحة لعائلتي

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالعكس, فالمريض لابد أن يذهب للطبيب ولا يخجل من مرضه

لا تخافى

فنحن ممكن أن يكون لنا خطايا أعظم من ذلك

لكننا لسنا فى مثل شجاعتك

اذهبى فى الحال لأب اعترافك فهو الذى سيمد يده لك بالمعونه ولا تصغى للشيطان الذى يحاول منعك من اتخاذ هذه الخطوة*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*اعرفي دينك كويس يا بنت الحلال احسن ما تسيبي المسيح و تندمي بعدين *
*لانه المسيح أنبأ عن الانبياء الكذبه الي هيضلوا ولو أمكن المختارين * 
*اقري الكتاب المقدس كويس يعني خدي اصحاح كل يوم حتي*​

*و المنتدي دا مليان ماده علميه غزيره جدا جدا ممكن تتثقفي في دينك منها كويس اوي و المنتدي دا ساعدني كتير*​ 
*و روحي للاب القس الراعي او الكاهن حسب طايفتك و *
*اتكلمي معاه و قولي له انا عملت كدا لاني قعدت شهور طويله مؤمنه بدون كنيسه *
*بس لما روحت الكنيسه بتفرق كتير في ثبات المؤمن فعلا لانها زي الخريطه الي بيعرف منها الطريق*​ 
*فروحي للراعي او للكاهن و اسئليه دا القس او الكاهن دا زي الاب بالظبط و مستعد يساعدك و يقف معاكي*​ 
*و اخيرا مواقع عربيه كتير زي معرفه او الخدمه العربيه للكرازه بالانجيل ملياااااانه كتب مفيده جدا*​ 
*ادخلي و اقري و ابدئي بالسهل مش الصعب*​ 
*و هتشوفي بقيتي كويسه ازاي لو عملتي كل الي بقوله*​ 
*و ربنا يباركك*​ 
*سلام المسيح*​​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة
اختي العزيزة قرأت موضوعك باهتمام بجميع ما تكلمتي عنه 
احب ان اخبرك بداية ان الله محبة ومش غلط انك تحبي اصدقائك المسلمات الي بيحبوكي وبتحبيهم ولكن الغلط ان تكوني غير مدركة لمحبة المسيح ليك 
فأصدقائك يحبونك فبتالي انت تحبيهم فكيف المسيح الذي يحبك جدا جدا وانت لاتعلمين عنه شيئا 

اختي الحبية ارجوكي اذهبي الى الكنيسة لانها بيت المسيح عندما تريدين ان تعرفي عن شخص يجب ان تتكلمي معه وتلتقي به اذهب الى بيته وتكلمي معه هو ينتظرك 

ثانيا ارجومنك قرائة الاناجيل الاربعة في البداية وليس الكتاب المقدس اعرفي المسيح بكلمانه العذبة وحنونة ورحومة ومن ئم توسعي ذلك اسهل عليكي

صلاتنا من اجلك كاتيا لكي يرفع الرب الظلمة من حياتك وينورها بلون محبته الموجودة في كل مكان ماعليكي الا و ان تفتحي الباب له فهو يقرع على بابك الان لكي يخبرك عن نفسه وعن مدى محبته لك 

الرب يقويك ومنتظرين اسئلتك 
​


----------



## كاتيا حرب (11 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخي صوت صعب اروح للاب بالكنيسة اقول له عندي وساس رح يشكك فيه وممكن يعمل لي مشاكل ويفهمني غلط وده شئ بيحصل كتير عندنا واحنا بمجتمع محافظ 
وانا جيت عشان اععرف ابدا وبداءت بالكتاب بالمقدس بس حاسة كل حاجة صعبة 

gospel of truth+ 	 		

اعطيني موقع 

مورا مارون

كلامك جميل شكرا ليكي​


----------



## minatosaaziz (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *اعرفي دينك كويس يا بنت الحلال احسن ما تسيبي المسيح و تندمي بعدين *
> *لانه المسيح أنبأ عن الانبياء الكذبه الي هيضلوا ولو أمكن المختارين * *
> *​


عندك حق في كل حرف لان الجهل يقتل ...والكلام الي قالته الاخت كاتيا يقلق جدا ويخوف وخصوصا ثقتها الزايدة ومحبتها واندماجها الزائد مع المسلمين ...
ما اريد ان اقوله يا استاذة كاتيا احذري كل الحذر من المسلمين لانهم لن ينسوا انك مسيحية وسيحاولون ادخالك الاسلام طالما انت جاهلة بالكتاب المقدس هكذا ومندمجة معهم جدا ..وصدقيني لما يكونوا حولك هتلاقي _وانت مش عارفة كده_ ترك الي اشتراك باغلى ثمن سهل جدا وهيضيعوكي ...
فحذارِ ثم حذارِ من الشيطان والذين ياتونك بثياب الحملان وهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة ،لان الابدية ليست لعبة وفقدان المسيح هو الموت ولا تهاون مع الموت...
ونصيحة مني حملي الموسوعة دي واطلعي عليها واحدة واحدة لانها رائعة جدا 
وده روابط ممكن تحمليها منها 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133773

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142269
.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كاتيا حرب قال:


> يا اخي صوت صعب اروح للاب بالكنيسة اقول له عندي وساس رح يشكك فيه وممكن يعمل لي مشاكل ويفهمني غلط وده شئ بيحصل كتير عندنا واحنا بمجتمع محافظ​
> وانا جيت عشان اععرف ابدا وبداءت بالكتاب بالمقدس بس حاسة كل حاجة صعبة ​
> gospel of truth+              ​
> اعطيني موقع ​
> ...


 
http://www.arabicbible.com/

http://www.vopg.org/

http://audio.arabicbible.com/

http://198.62.75.1/www1/ofm/1god/siti/evangelici-2.htm


*مواقع مفيده جدا اهو*

*سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*كورسات اونلاين للكتاب المقدس*

*http://www.rogma.org/register.htm*

*سلام*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (12 سبتمبر 2010)

وده موقع الخدمة العربية للكرازة 
http://www.arabicbible.com/

وده الرابط الي فيه الكتب 
http://books.arabicbible.com/
ودة موقع معرفة 
http://www.maarifa.org/
بس لازم تسجلي فيه علشان تستطيعي الاستفادة منه كويس 
وده رابط تقدري تحملي منه كتب كثيرة عن الايمان المسيحي 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/RTeaqX4t/___.html
وكل ملفاته بي دي اف يعني عاوزه برنامج زي ادوب ريدر
مجرد اضغطي على الاسم ..
وده موقع تقدري تعرفي منه عن الايمان المسيحي الكثير 
http://www.baytallah.com/baytallah/books.htm
وده موقع آخر تقدري تختاري منه اي قسم للكتب 
http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/books
وده موقع رائع للكتب 
http://www.fatherbassit.com/books/christ/index.htm
وده جميل جدا 
http://www.hamsat-haya.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=41
والاهم انك تسألينا هنا بدون كسوف او خجل وتسال كل الي يخطر على بالك وهتلاقي بدل الجواب عشرة بس لازم تذهبي للكنيسة لان ابتعادك عن الوسط المسيحي الكنسي هيجعلك عرضة للضرر من الآخرين .


----------



## flopater (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الصلاه ..... الصلاه ..... الصلاه
بعمق وروحانية مع الصوم لطلب الخضور الالهي والتمسك في الصلاة بالطلبة حتي تتحقق 
( قال ابونا يعقوب قديما ..... لن اتركك ان لم تباركني) 
وظل ممسكن بالرب حتي ان الرب لم يستطع الافلات منه الا بضربه علي فخذه ..... 
فالجاجة في الصلاه توصلك لهدفك الروحي


----------



## كاتيا حرب (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليكم كلكم


----------



## مورا مارون (12 سبتمبر 2010)

كاتيا حرب قال:


> مورا مارون​
> كلامك جميل شكرا ليكي​


 

هذا كلام روح الله الساكن فينا 
وانها رسالة شخصية لك من الروح القدس
وانت ايضا ينتظرك الرب ليدخل الى اعماق قلبك ويستخدم مواهبك 
ويتكلم بلسانك وتكوني بركة لكثير من الاشخاص الذين يطلوب مساعدتك كما انت الان تطلبين المساعدة 

سلام ومحبة يسوع المسيح وشركة الروح القدس مع روحك اختي


----------

